# 20 Gallon



## evenningstar (Feb 26, 2013)

Also, as we are moving fish around I'm looking for ideas for my 20 gal tall. Right now the 20 gal has 1 Angel, 6 Neon Tetras, and 1 Danio. I have thought about moving these to the 55 to add to my community tank. This would leave me with an empty 20 gal so I'm looking for ideas for both. The 55 currently has 2 Kribensis, 2 Mbuna, 1 Pleco, 1 Johannie *sp*


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

I have no ready-made solution for you, but will give you some food for thought that might help you to come up with a workable setup.

1. Mbuna do best with other mbuna and don't make good tank mates for most other fish because of their rather boisterous nature. A 20G is too small for mbuna. In a 55G you could keep three species of mbuna, and 1 male with 3 females of each species - or an equivalent number of fish of two species. If the pleco is a bristle nose pleco, it could also go in that tank.

2. If the pleco is a common pleco, it will outgrow either of your tanks in relatively short order. Bristle nose plecos and common plecos together account for maybe 90 percent of plecos sold by chain stores. There are a gazillion other species, but they are less common and mostly a lot more expensive.










3. Angels and Neon Tetras come from South America (Amazon Basin), Danios from Asia, and Kribensis from rivers in Africa. Despite their completely different origins, they all make pretty good tank mates in a 55G. Danios do best in larger schools (6 and more). With a pair of angels and a pair of kribs you could observe both different breeding behaviors. If the pleco is a bristle nose pleco, it could also go in that tank, and even breed if you had a male and female.

4. "Johannie *sp*" is not a valid name for a fish species, but it could indicate a Pseudotropheus johannii. That's a species of mbuna with blue males and yellow females. Their aggression level is far above average for mbuna. If I wanted to keep this species in a 55G, I would make it a species tank; meaning one big group of 12-16 P. johannii and no other fish. Male to female ratio 1:3 or 1:4.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Yep you alredy have the start of 3 poss mixes, swaping some fish. Just can not sort it into a 55g and a 20g for you.
55g is at the small end for just 9-12 Mbuna so even just these best to select from the more peaceful/smaller end.

I have the same prob but have over 10 tanks to run. :wink:

All the best James


----------



## Schweitzer1214 (Aug 13, 2012)

Betta fish!


----------

